# Let me draw your betta!**free**



## auroraeyes

Trying to get back into my sketching and designing again, and I have some free time this weekend/upcoming week!
Just comment below and include a picture of the betta you'd like me to sketch out. Not all of them will look the same/be of the same medium mind you.
I will be accepting applications until around the time I wake up tomorrow?
I don't want to get too flooded, but like I said, I have a lot of time. I'm not garunteeing I will do them all if there's say 50 replies or something like that but I promise to try my best!
Below is a quick 10-min sketch I just did, sample of the style I do. Some will be of the same caliber (quick) some I will completely finish and shade, it's just a matter of time and mood.
Go go go!!


----------



## eemmais

Wowowow!! Can you do mine? He's in my albums! That's SOO good!


----------



## madmonahan

That is great! You can pick any from my albums.


----------



## blu the betta

Heres mine.:lol: ;-)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhh can you do two?


----------



## auroraeyes

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Ohhh can you do two?


Sure thing! Which two?


----------



## Skyewillow

Would you be willing to sketch up Mushu for me, please?


----------



## auroraeyes

eemmais said:


> Wowowow!! Can you do mine? He's in my albums! That's SOO good!


First one just playing around. Might work some more on this later


----------



## eemmais

:shock2: oh my gosh! I love it!!! Thank you so much!!!! :notworthy:


----------



## eemmais

Well I showed my friend and she loved it too! She wanted me to ask you if maybe you could draw her black moor, if its not too much trouble? Thanks.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

This one and this one:


----------



## auroraeyes

madmonahan said:


> That is great! You can pick any from my albums.


This is Romeo


----------



## auroraeyes

blu the betta said:


> Heres mine.:lol: ;-)


There you go


----------



## bamsuddenimpact

Can you draw two- my recently deceased betta and my new one?


----------



## blu the betta

thanks!!!!! its beautiful!!!!:-D


----------



## blu the betta

im in shock its so beautiful!!! thanks sooooo much!!!!


----------



## Laki

I really like your style! (It reminds me of the art on the adult swim cartoon Archer)


----------



## auroraeyes

Skyewillow said:


> Would you be willing to sketch up Mushu for me, please?


he's adorable!


----------



## auroraeyes

Laki said:


> I really like your style! (It reminds me of the art on the adult swim cartoon Archer)


Thank you


----------



## Skyewillow

auroraeyes said:


> he's adorable!


Love it! Thank you. ^_^ <3


----------



## Indigo Betta

are you still taking requests or am i too late?

if i'm not to late can i have one of Indigo Please

you can pick from my album or use this picture.


----------



## auroraeyes

eemmais said:


> Well I showed my friend and she loved it too! She wanted me to ask you if maybe you could draw her black moor, if its not too much trouble? Thanks.


here<3


----------



## auroraeyes

Hadoken Kitty said:


> This one and this one:


Here's one of them! I'll do the second later


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I love it! Thank you!!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Can you do my avatar? I love your unique style!


----------



## Skyewillow

That Moor is too cute!!


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you so much, I love it!! Amazing!


----------



## auroraeyes

Indigo Betta said:


> are you still taking requests or am i too late?
> 
> if i'm not to late can i have one of Indigo Please
> 
> you can pick from my album or use this picture.


he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## auroraeyes

bamsuddenimpact said:


> Can you draw two- my recently deceased betta and my new one?


sure! I need pictures though, you don't have any albums:/


----------



## BlueBlazeSilverHeart

would you please draw my red^^


----------



## auroraeyes

MattsBettas said:


> Can you do my avatar? I love your unique style!


<3


----------



## TwilightNite

Ok, I'm aware you said that you were not going to be accepting anymore today why did I not see this like yesterday but if it is okay with you I would *LOVE* for my three bettas to be scketched! If that's fine with you I will post pics. I love your art! Is is gorgeous!!!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact

Apparently I dont have any recent pictures of my deceased betta- He marbled so any old pictures are not what he was. Maybe I can find them on my camera.
Here is my current one. The second is more for tail coloration purposes 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8440507651/sizes/m/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8440507751/sizes/m/


----------



## MattsBettas

Thanks so much! That is shocking! I think I'm going to print it out to keep beside his tank haha!


----------



## Indigo Betta

auroraeyes said:


> he's gorgeous!!!


that's awesome thank you


----------



## blu the betta

can you draw me this one please!!!;-)


----------



## auroraeyes

TwilightNite said:


> Ok, I'm aware you said that you were not going to be accepting anymore today why did I not see this like yesterday but if it is okay with you I would *LOVE* for my three bettas to be scketched! If that's fine with you I will post pics. I love your art! Is is gorgeous!!!


I'm happy to draw your little guys! There was a time cap because I wasn't sure how many people would reply and such. Post em on up!


----------



## auroraeyes

eemmais said:


> Well I showed my friend and she loved it too! She wanted me to ask you if maybe you could draw her black moor, if its not too much trouble? Thanks.


#2


----------



## auroraeyes

BlueBlazeSilverHeart said:


> would you please draw my red^^


beauty!


----------



## auroraeyes

bamsuddenimpact said:


> Apparently I dont have any recent pictures of my deceased betta- He marbled so any old pictures are not what he was. Maybe I can find them on my camera.
> Here is my current one. The second is more for tail coloration purposes
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8440507651/sizes/m/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8440507751/sizes/m/


If you find the picture of the other ne let me know, I'm sorry for your loss:/


----------



## rubinthebetta

Can you do one of my fish in my albums? You can do whichever fish you want.


----------



## auroraeyes

blu the betta said:


> can you draw me this one please!!!;-)


yep:-D


----------



## auroraeyes

rubinthebetta said:


> Can you do one of my fish in my albums? You can do whichever fish you want.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact

Love it  What medium do you use?


----------



## TwilightNite

Oh Good! Here are my fish that I would like drawn! =)

Opal













Angel












Marliyn


----------



## TwilightNite

Ok thank so much! Here are my fish that I would like drawn! =)

Opal













Angel












Marliyn 








[/quote]


----------



## TwilightNite

Omg Sorry I have no Idea how I sent this twice sorry lol


----------



## blu the betta

they are all beautiful. thanks aroraeyes. you are a great artist.


----------



## auroraeyes

bamsuddenimpact said:


> Love it  What medium do you use?


I start by sketching on paper, then I scan it into my computer, overlay it on the original and mess around with the lines in illustrator, take it off the photo, and then bring it into photoshop for color and shading
So my mouse, stylus, and pencil


----------



## auroraeyes

blu the betta said:


> they are all beautiful. thanks aroraeyes. you are a great artist.


Thank you<3


----------



## bamsuddenimpact

awesome


----------



## eemmais

auroraeyes said:


> here<3


Thanks!! She really likes it


----------



## BlueBlazeSilverHeart

Omg I love it thank you sooo much^^


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

-does excited anticipation dance-


----------



## bryzy

Can u do Neptune? He is in my albums. I'm SOO sorry I can't post pics.


----------



## LadyVictorian

Happy Capy would like his picture done


----------



## Hershey

If you aren't closed, can you do Iris?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

Could you do one of my Patriot, please? o:

I can't pick just one picture, so here's a whole album.  You can pick whichever one you want to do.


----------



## emeraldmaster

Well, I could.ve sworn that I posted permission to use my albums if you want, but I guess not! If you would like to do any of my pictures, there is a link to them in my signiture!


----------



## auroraeyes

I will be working some more on these tonight guys sorry for the delay. I have a few classes today and I've been dealing with some personal stuff, but I will get to all of you!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

You're fine! Don't sweat it. ^_^


----------



## rubinthebetta

auroraeyes said:


>


Awesome!!!!!!!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## MrBubbles

can you draw me the best red vieltail you can? I cant find my camera :/


----------



## Syriiven

If you have the time - artist`s are in high demand in this forum =) 

Love your work so far.


----------



## MattsBettas

I love it so much I made it my avatar! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## deesseau

*Wow , beautiful sketches !*







Your drawings are beautiful! I wish i had that talent.
I have this picture of Voldemort, there is good movement in his body and fins, and he has that gargoyle face of a dragon. May be it could inspire you ?


----------



## deesseau

OUp,i put La Sardine too; he is so peaceful.. reminds me of Nemo with his big eyes


----------



## deesseau

*Wow , beautiful sketches !*

View attachment 77282
Your drawings are beautiful! I wish i had that talent.
I have this picture of Voldemort, there is good movement in his body and fins, and he has that gargoyle face of a dragon. May be it could inspire you ?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Would you be willing to do Perry? She's in my albums.


----------



## auroraeyes

madmonahan said:


> That is great! You can pick any from my albums.


I;m sorry this took so long I've been in the hospital and moving and My goodness stress everywhere!
TO everyone else, I'm gonna finish all these hopefully tonight if I can


----------



## auroraeyes

TwilightNite said:


> Oh Good! Here are my fish that I would like drawn! =)
> 
> Opal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marliyn


1/3
Hopefully I'll come back to do the others, let me get 1 for everyone done first


----------



## auroraeyes

bryanacute said:


> Can u do Neptune? He is in my albums. I'm SOO sorry I can't post pics.


I thinkkkkk this is Neptune, I wasn't sure which of the many bettas he was, I'll continue and finish this drawing up if he's the right one but I don't want to waste time if I picked the wrong one


----------



## bryzy

It's Oasis! It's fine though! I should of been more specific. He is my Avatar fish. Thanks though!


----------



## Eriisuchan

Is it too late to get my little Kichirou drawn?  Your art's super nice!


----------



## MrBubbles

Hey can you draw Mr. Greenjeans? or am I too late...


----------



## TwilightNite

@auroraeyes Thank you so much for the picture of Angel! I love it SO much!!! Once all three are done I'm going to get them printed on canvases so I can have art work for my room, It fits with my room theme nicely! I will PM you a picture once I get them done!  Can't wait to see the others!!


----------



## auroraeyes

LadyVictorian said:


> Happy Capy would like his picture done


sorry for the lateness!


----------



## auroraeyes

Hershey said:


> If you aren't closed, can you do Iris?


here


----------



## auroraeyes

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> Could you do one of my Patriot, please? o:
> 
> I can't pick just one picture, so here's a whole album.  You can pick whichever one you want to do.


here


----------



## auroraeyes

emeraldmaster said:


> Well, I could.ve sworn that I posted permission to use my albums if you want, but I guess not! If you would like to do any of my pictures, there is a link to them in my signiture!


----------



## auroraeyes

MrBubbles said:


> can you draw me the best red vieltail you can? I cant find my camera :/


----------



## auroraeyes

Syriiven said:


> If you have the time - artist`s are in high demand in this forum =)
> 
> Love your work so far.


----------



## auroraeyes

deesseau said:


> View attachment 77282
> Your drawings are beautiful! I wish i had that talent.
> I have this picture of Voldemort, there is good movement in his body and fins, and he has that gargoyle face of a dragon. May be it could inspire you ?


----------



## deesseau

Wow, thank you! A beautiful drawing of La Sardine!


----------



## auroraeyes

Perry the platypus said:


> Would you be willing to do Perry? She's in my albums.


yes siree


----------



## auroraeyes

Eriisuchan said:


> Is it too late to get my little Kichirou drawn?  Your art's super nice!


----------



## auroraeyes

MrBubbles said:


> Hey can you draw Mr. Greenjeans? or am I too late...


----------



## MrBubbles

MrBubbles said:


> Hey can you draw Mr. Greenjeans? or am I too late...


Am i too late?


----------



## auroraeyes

MrBubbles said:


> Am i too late?


oops! posted original instead of finished. Hold on, sorry about that


----------



## Perry the platypus

That is soooooooo cute!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Syriiven

auroraeyes said:


>


Thank you so very much! You've gotten a lot of wonderful work done in a very short time =) I love it!


----------



## Eriisuchan

Thanks!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

auroraeyes said:


> here


Thank you! He looks beautiful.


----------



## auroraeyes

Editing a few!


----------



## paris38

Would you like to do Cocoa?


----------



## MrBubbles

paris38 said:


> Would you like to do Cocoa?


hey paris I have the exact same house as you! but it ended up scratching up my bettas tail and dented my bettas head...


----------



## paris38

I'm sorry that happened to you betta,I'll make sure to watch mine closely.


----------



## emeraldmaster

I love it!!! Thank you!


----------



## Hershey

auroraeyes said:


> here


Love it! Thank you. c:


----------

